# New find: GT PERFORMER 1990's



## biker (May 1, 2020)

Anyone know how much this is worth? Its a very nice condition GT PERFORMER from 1990's.


----------



## sworley (May 1, 2020)

Cool bike and I think GT Performers always hold some respect due to pedigree but mid-school stuff has been a tough sell. I suspect that will change in the coming years as stuff gets older/more scarce but I can't see that fetching more than $250-$300 tops, even in a big market like yours. I'm no pro but that looks like late 1990s, too...


----------



## biker (Jun 30, 2020)

I've been collecting the wrong bikes. I just sold this on eBay for almost $650.


----------



## sworley (Jun 30, 2020)

Damn! I need to start picking up mid school stuff then. These are $200 bikes all day long here...


----------



## biker (Jun 30, 2020)

I think its the GT Performer stuff not the Schwinn BMX stuff. And if its colored wheels or tires or handlebars then the prices are going to $1500. Funny thing is I found that bike down the street from me few years ago when the owner was tossing it in the garbage I was driving by and picked it along with two mountain bikes another GT and Huffy.


----------

